# VK - PACMAN Champion Competition - Massive Prize



## Gizmo (16/3/17)

Score the highest score in the legendary Pacman and win a
*
Prize:
Smoant RABOX
iJoy Combo RDTA
2 X LG HG2 Batteries
Nitecore i2 Charger
Coil Master Build Mat

Prize value: Over R4000.00*

Rules:
Photo must be attached to prove the score.
No external links of the same game will be accepted.
Pictures must be posted from this website.

GOOD LUCK 

Competition ends 31st March 2017 @ 12:00



​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/3/17)

Such an awesome compo~!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Too cool! I've wanted a Rabox so bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/3/17)

Gizmo said:


> Score the highest score in the legendary Pacman and win a
> *
> Prize:
> Smoant RABOX
> ...



@Gizmo really dumb question..what format pacman allowed...pc/iOS/android?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (16/3/17)

Hey Guys how do we screenshot the scores. once its game over and you put your name in it just gives you this


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/17)

Standby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/3/17)

iOS works lekka....think we need to have a rule... no two bob continues...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/17)

Okay.. You need to post a screenshot ( Ctrl + prnt screen ) then paste it here. It gives you about 3 seconds do to so.

You have to use the one that is on the browser here to keep it fair. It needs to be this exact same version above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (16/3/17)

Ok Awesome.... time to win it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/3/17)

Gizmo said:


> Okay.. You need to post a screenshot ( Ctrl + prnt screen ) then paste it here. It gives you about 3 seconds do to so.
> 
> You have to use the one that is on the browser here to keep it fair. It needs to be this exact same version above.



Oh crickey.... I dont have access to a pc for the next 3 weeks and can't see the embedded game on iOS ..., I'm out....*throws toys out the cot and cries*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Oh crickey.... I dont have access to a pc for the next 3 weeks and can't see the embedded game on iOS ..., I'm out....*throws toys out the cot and crues*


Now now, don't crue!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (16/3/17)

This used to be my favourite arcade game, my avatar is probably a hint. And I used to know the "pattern" in the arcade game, i.e. the route you must take to avoid being eaten. I used to have mega-humongous high scores at arcades. But now I've forgotten it. Dang, why don't we remember the important stuff from our youth?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/3/17)

RichJB said:


> This used to be my favourite arcade game, my avatar is probably a hint. And I used to know the "pattern" in the arcade game, i.e. the route you must take to avoid being eaten. I used to have mega-humongous high s





Stosta said:


> Now now, don't crue!



see @Stosta was crying so much cudnt see the keyboard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas (16/3/17)

first attempt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/17)

Nicholas said:


> first attempt
> 
> View attachment 88374



Sick score! Keep up the entries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> see @Stosta was crying so much cudnt see the keyboard



Bwahahahaha! Well played sir!



Nicholas said:


> first attempt
> 
> View attachment 88374



Jeepers! My second attempt was only about 4k...

My first attempt blasted the Pacman soundtrack through my work pc so loudly that everyone came out their offices to see what I was doing, so I'm not even going to count that one.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nicholas (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Bwahahahaha! Well played sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL level 3 they start moving so fast i feel like i'm going to have an anxiety attack. so i'm not sure how better my score is going to get. although i've wanted a rabox so long i'm going to play until my fingers give up

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## StompieZA (16/3/17)

My best score, been playing non stop this whole day hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind (16/3/17)

2nd try . This is so going to kill my productivity for today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (16/3/17)

My useless attempt, hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/17)

Rincewind said:


> 2nd try . This is so going to kill my productivity for today
> View attachment 88398


Hopefully @BumbleBee doesn't see!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/3/17)

RichJB said:


> My useless attempt, hehe
> 
> View attachment 88394


Looks like you are in the lead though - **** this is going to be an insane compo. I might join in over the weekend!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (16/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/3/17)

Better but I still suck. I used to get like 300k at this game.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gersh (16/3/17)

lol no man.. this game is not easy.. and you doubling your scores in a few tries

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rincewind (16/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Hopefully @BumbleBee doesn't see!



hehehe, he is trying too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas (16/3/17)

Im coming for you @RichJB i just got my first 50k score ... i'm starting to get the hang of this. i kept running away from the ghosts when they flash just to finish the level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/3/17)

Rincewind said:


> hehehe, he is trying too!


I wouldn't call it trying, got 770 on my first try.... pfff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/3/17)

Right guys ....I'm gonna be buying myself a cheaply laptop today....PAC-MAN FOMO

Scores to follow

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cor (16/3/17)

I just score above 75k but was too exited and forgot to screen shot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cor (17/3/17)

at lasssssssttttt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (17/3/17)

What a cool competition @Gizmo !!
At least I understand pacman, not like the last comp (how big is your snake) which took me a while to figure out what was going on. Lol

I will definitely try enter this and post a score soon... 

Pacman - what a legendary game

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (17/3/17)

I soooo suck at PacMan

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## KZOR (18/3/17)

Still had a toon left so 100000 is reachable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Ah, what an awesome game!
Thanks @Gizmo
lots of memories just flashed back

my score wasn't very good - *19260*
- but I made it to level 3 I think - and got a few of the bonus fruits!!

Quite nerve wracking second guessing where the enemy guys are going to go next. haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (18/3/17)

@KZOR I've just missed 10000k by 280 points

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (18/3/17)

Awesome score, @KZOR! Did you notice that once you pass level 6, the fruits have menthol added to them?

*watches as @Silver launches the game again for another go...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

RichJB said:


> Awesome score, @KZOR! Did you notice that once you pass level 6, the fruits have menthol added to them?
> 
> *watches as @Silver launches the game again for another go...



No way!
I need another try now...

Menthol fruits - yeah baby!

Lol @RichJB !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas (20/3/17)

okay then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (20/3/17)

Great score but where is the icon on the bottom right?
What icon is at that level?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (20/3/17)

@KZOR did you find the key level yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (20/3/17)

No clue at all i know i ate a pear its level 11 if im correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (20/3/17)

i actually got to level 13 earlier this morning which is where the key starts but got freaked out and forgot to press p and then by the time i dashed for the prt screen it was too late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Nicholas said:


> No clue at all i know i ate a pear its level 11 if im correct



Lol @Nicholas 
Did the pear have menthol? Because if it did, I suspect that was level 20 or above
@RichJB can confirm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

I agree that one needs to be very quick. I also missed pressing the print screen button a few times
@Gizmo - cant you contact the developer and extend the delay!!
It gets very nerve wracking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Nicholas
> Did the pear have menthol? Because if it did, I suspect that was level 20 or above
> @RichJB can confirm



HAHAHAHAHA!!! 

It was a green pear so its probably polar blast pear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (20/3/17)

Cor said:


> @KZOR did you find the key level yet?


Not yet. 
But all i know is that when a game is paused the icon does not disappear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Not yet.
> But all i know is that when a game is paused the icon does not disappear.



Sometimes all the icons turn in to black squares on my screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick (20/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Not yet.
> But all i know is that when a game is paused the icon does not disappear.


Maybe there's a glitch. You never know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (23/3/17)

So who is in the lead here? Just passed 100k score and being all nervous, i pressed all buttons except the print screen one! LMAO!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nicholas (23/3/17)

A nice early morning highscore

View attachment 88956



StompieZA said:


> So who is in the lead here? Just passed 100k score and being all nervous, i pressed all buttons except the print screen one! LMAO!



Hahahahaha I've done this over 10 times lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (23/3/17)

I have a couple higher scores than this but im trying to get passed the 200k mark at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/3/17)

Nice work!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (24/3/17)

My latest - 155010 score

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (24/3/17)

Ive tried and tried... and tried again, but cant get more than 15K

How about doing a comp like this with a easier game, Like* Tetris*! or some kind of Racing game or First person shooter so the 'special' people like me have some kind of a chance

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (24/3/17)

Trust me, I have never swore pacman like the last couple of days! LMAO

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nicholas (24/3/17)

nice score bro. lol i think i've broken 3 keyboards on this game....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rincewind (24/3/17)

Me after dying for millionth time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gersh (27/3/17)

lol 3rd,4th,5th prizes ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## LouisMarx (30/3/17)

Gizmo said:


> Score the highest score in the legendary Pacman and win a
> *
> Prize:
> Smoant RABOX
> ...



What is the cut-off time for the competition? I know it is 12:00 but is it the afternoon(12:00) or evening(24:00)?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (30/3/17)

I tried so much, I had a nightmare of Pixels the movie. Couldn't get near any of the top scores. Great competition by the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (30/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Nicholas (30/3/17)

I HATE THIS GAME SO MUCH.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Ok lets try uploading that again, previous upload didnt show attachments.

So this is me last night, without having to pause every 5 min cause the boss walks past! LOL




and

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LouisMarx (31/3/17)

Gizmo said:


> Okay.. You need to post a screenshot ( Ctrl + prnt screen ) then paste it here. It gives you about 3 seconds do to so.
> 
> You have to use the one that is on the browser here to keep it fair. It needs to be this exact same version above.



May I ask why you needed the swf file?


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Nicholas said:


> I HATE THIS GAME SO MUCH.



True, After this comp i will make a promise to myself to never look at pacman, play pacman, think of pacman ever again!!!!!! 

My finger tips and brain is fried, 

BUT, Im still trying to get to 200k...but its too damn difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (31/3/17)

this is what you need to make highscores.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Nicholas said:


> this is what you need to make highscores.
> 
> View attachment 90043



Now THAT right there will make life way easier!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

*Meet the Man Who Beat 'Pac-Man' *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (31/3/17)

the problem is that the pacman we play on here cant be beat with the patterns of the original pacman because the ghosts dont follow the old code, these ones seem more random. i know cause i tried the pattern and it didnt work lol. although the red one still seems to turn away if you go directly at him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Nicholas said:


> the problem is that the pacman we play on here cant be beat with the patterns of the original pacman because the ghosts dont follow the old code, these ones seem more random. i know cause i tried the pattern and it didnt work lol. although the red one still seems to turn away if you go directly at him.



Agreed, i have also tried the patterns but doesnt work. I found that if you can get behind the red ghost and chase him it makes it alot easier. this works on the other ghosts as well, if you end up chasing the ghost instead of being chased, its a little easier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (31/3/17)

After countless dragons cups and cups of coffe and letting down my studies a bit i got my high score i told myself if i pass 200k ide stop playing lol i wanted to prove something to myself and i did so this is my best score/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (31/3/17)

I wonder who is holding out the top score for 11h45?!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Nice!!!! Well Done! I am busy with one game now that i have paused sitting on 192K. Will carry on later, need to do some work for a change today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Stosta said:


> I wonder who is holding out the top score for 11h45?!



LOL also thought of that this morning, Got a feeling someones gonna post a super score just before 12 and then take the pot! LOL

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (31/3/17)

StompieZA said:


> Nice!!!! Well Done! I am busy with one game now that i have paused sitting on 192K. Will carry on later, need to do some work for a change today!



You can get a huge score off that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Cor said:


> You can get a huge score off that



Yeah possibly, my trick with this game is to pause every now and then when things get too heated and then carry on after about 5 min hahaha will see if i can beat your score.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cor (31/3/17)

I also found playing at random times works lol.and being high on caffine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas (31/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Paused....Flip im sweating

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (31/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (31/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (31/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (31/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Thats me i give up! lmao! There should have been a 1st, 2nd and 3rd prize cause this was hectic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (31/3/17)

StompieZA said:


> Thats me i give up! lmao! There should have been a 1st, 2nd and 3rd prize cause this was hectic!



Lol agree. 1st, 2nd,3rd,4th and 5th

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Anneries (31/3/17)

IF I post my score, will I get a prize for participating?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (31/3/17)

Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Anneries said:


> IF I post my score, will I get a prize for participating?









LOL

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (31/3/17)

Frikken Frikken Frikken Well Done @Nicholas and @StompieZA - all the very best to the both of you - over 300K each - that is Awesome and an Exemplary Effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Max said:


> Frikken Frikken Frikken Well Done @Nicholas and @StompieZA - all the very best to the both of you - over 300K each - that is Awesome and an Exemplary Effort


Thanks and never again lmao! 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/17)

Gee, that was close near the end.

CONGRATULATIONS @Nicholas !! Your prized will be arranged for collection @Fourways Vape King

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (31/3/17)

CONGRATULATIONS @Nicholas Well Done!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (31/3/17)

Well done @Nicholas , and great attempt there at the end @StompieZA !

You guys just pipped my score of 9000!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Max (31/3/17)

For @Nicholas

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/17)

Congratulations @Nicolaas a well deserved win!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (31/3/17)

Thanks guys, yeah couldn't anymore. i actually didn't think anyone would get near 300k so when i saw @StompieZA post last minute i shat myself 

well i will not be playing pacman ever again. 

Thanks @Gizmo for the awesome comp, had many people on edge for the last couple weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

